# Weird love



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like it was drawn by a five yr old lol..but hey it expresses what i want it to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

:shock: omg that is amazing!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's a pretty cool drawing Lyns!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Just another weird pic...

Inspired by this forum, my own insane mind and a friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's awesome Lyns, feels good to draw yeah.

I totally get it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Thankyou Greg.

:wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow I like your drawings. I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Thankyou Jesse.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another great one. Enables me to see my own sane insanity through it. What did you paint it on? It reminds me of places i've been in real life and in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Chelseysmile.

No special technique or anything, I just like black ink 

I'm not an artist at all and can't really draw that good but I find it help's to express my inner experience, you know, that's the only reason I do it and it helps to calm me......they only took like a half hour. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

ChelseySmile said:


> Hahah. I think it's amazing.
> I wish I could do something so gorgeous and abstract.
> I suppose I can sketch, but I don't find it helps get my feelings out as much.
> I find at times I start drifting off into my head when I draw.
> ...


I feel like my poetry is crappy, but ive had a lot of people tell me they like it. I've also had someone tell me that the constant feeling that your poetry isnt good enough is a sign of someone with talent.

I like your work, you should be proud of it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine is Jesse's Poetry thread. I think you found it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

ChelseySmile said:


> Hahah. I think it's amazing.
> I wish I could do something so gorgeous and abstract.
> I suppose I can sketch, but I don't find it helps get my feelings out as much.
> I find at times I start drifting off into my head when I draw.
> ...


Thank you.

I don't think there can be such a thing as crappy poetry, I honestly don't. Who can say that another persons expression of something is crappy, they really can't. Art is free expression and obviously open to interpretation, right? 
Different people will look/read the same piece of Art/Poetry and each will see something different reflected back at them. Much of it depends on a person's perception and whether or not they understand the concept or experience behind the work, which to my mind, is always more important than whether the final result is good or not. I write some poetry but I think it's crappy LOL..I love yours though.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> ChelseySmile said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah. I think it's amazing.
> ...


The words are moving backwards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> The words are moving backwards.


Funny Jess, I thought the exact same thing when I read that.

Your all talented.........did I leave anyone out :?


----------

